# TBT MKW Power Rankings



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 28, 2009)

A list of the great racer's of TBT, you can challenge other people for their place.

1.ryudo_dragoon
1.Lelouch
2.Sockheadx4
3.Waluigi
4.Silverstorms
5.Joe
6.Master Crash
7.Hub12
8.Bananaoracle
9.xYoh
10.John102
Should often change. 

Vehicle/Character comparison chart thing, works great, click here. 

MKW Videos, some great ones. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Room match with a few TBT racers.
Last race of the room match.
New course, Flower Canyon.
Modified retro course, SNES Seizure road.
Now this is why I love 4 teh lulz hackers.
Epic race, Mischief(like Dark563) against Dark563(Ex-NoddingDog Alliance member),two amazing racers.
Great clan war, NoddingDog Alliance versus The Prophecy(recently died, THE TITAN made Trinity in it's place) .
Now this is a battle, Dark563 versus Tuck(Atomic Battlers leader) in a good battle.
</div>
My FC List
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
MKW name(Forum name)

firewolf45(Hub12)
SockHeadx4(SockHeadx4)
Sean(Waluigi)
Brandon(Master Crash)
Dustin(Megamannt124)
Chris(John102)
YTJoeRawrr(Joe)
jason(yoshipower)
Charlie(xArceus)
DJ(royal 9999)
Jacob(Tornado)
Aaron(TravisTouchdown)
DirtyD(DirtyD)

That's 13 people.
</div>
Tell me if you wish to be added or race.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

:O BUT ME AND CRASH TIE


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

Woo Im in the Top 10... Yay.....


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 28, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Woo Im in the Top 10... Yay.....


Humorously you predicted being 9.

@Hub Race him then, from what I saw, he did slightly better.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> :O BUT ME AND CRASH TIE


Naw, i iz teh bettar :glasses:


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shut up


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 28, 2009)

I beat Travis on a regular basis 

I should be top 10 :O


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 28, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> I beat Travis on a regular basis
> 
> I should be top 10 :O


Wanna race after I brawl cornymikey?

Anyways, I need to get in some races against Dirtyd sometime, afterwards he'll be top ten.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 28, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> I beat Travis on a regular basis
> 
> I should be top 10 :O


I agree. He is much better than me.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 28, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haz proof.

10 SPOT PLZ!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 28, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There. Now race me.


----------



## Fontana (Mar 28, 2009)

yay ive achieved something in life 

oh and Charlie Rizzo hasnt be online since feb 21st...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> yay ive achieved something in life
> 
> oh and Charlie Rizzo hasnt be online since feb 21st...


I know. :l

If I can't get ahold of him, I'll remove him.

You're good but I hate that I can't get a real race against you, your lag greatly aggravates me. :/


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well let me know when your ready :O


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm when I brawl him, we didnt lag too much and it was BRAWL aka lagafest, I think MKWii shouldnt be an exception =P


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 28, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when is lag in MK a big problem?

I mean the only time is it a real problem is when I fire a red shell against someone and it takes them half a lap just to hit them....


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 28, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I got first and half lapped him yet got second. o.0
And he complains of the same thing.
Oh, and none of my items ever hit him. >.<


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 29, 2009)

xYoh.....YOUR NEXT!!!


----------



## Joe (Mar 29, 2009)

:O :O :O I'm not there. :O


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

DirtyD should be on there.


----------



## Joe (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Joe should be on there.


I agree.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 29, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe, I powned you on numerous occasions so no you don't.


----------



## Joe (Mar 29, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Race?


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 29, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not today, I r sick ;(


----------



## Joe (Mar 29, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was sick since like two weeks.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 29, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have quite possibly the worst cold ever, I literally can't go 10 seconds without sneezing so yeah not today...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm pretty good, but I haven't played online in awhile.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 29, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize I'm sick as all hell right?
I vomit every hour and have a cough that hurts my back.
Causes me trouble when playing. :/
I've been sick for 6 weeks.

So no exscuses. c:<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I guess I moved up a place... 

I'm going on MKW now, I'll be on worldwide for those that have me added.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 29, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Well I guess I moved up a place...
> 
> I'm going on MKW now, I'll be on worldwide for those that have me added.


:O M'kay then.


----------



## John102 (Mar 29, 2009)

what about  john102?......ok, i know, i suck. I will fight my way to the top however!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 29, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> what about  john102?......ok, i know, i suck. I will fight my way to the top however!


Lol, wanna race?

I had a few fun races but then the abrupt d/c. :l


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 29, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well its obviously going to affect your playing and it isn't really healthy to spend your time playing videos games anyways...

My cold is already going away so i'll try and play Joe within the next day or two.

btw if you've been sick for six weeks maybe you should see a doctor?


----------



## MygL (Mar 29, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> xYoh.....YOUR NEXT!!!


Wut?


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 29, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your number 8 and I are 9, hence I need to beat you to get to number 9


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 29, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ocrap im 7. xD


----------



## MygL (Mar 29, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed and ok when do you want to race?


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 29, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wednesday would be good.


----------



## MygL (Mar 29, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, cant wait  ^_^


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 29, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither can I.

*poops pants*

 :O


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 29, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think I haven't? o.o

I have done 3 sets of antibiotics, am on an inhaler, am using a nebulizer, am using zyrtec, and I'm taking Mucinex.
And I've drank two bottles of narcotic cough medicine.
The doctor is being useless. :l


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 29, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> A list of the great racer's of TBT, you can challenge other people for their place.
> 
> 1.ryudo_dragoon (C. rizzo left TBT)
> *2.Thaier* (he lost his wii but from the 9 races I had with him, he is equal or better than me)
> ...


How did he lose his Wii?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

*demands to have the title of champion of N64 Bowser's Castle*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 29, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried asking him but he didn't want to get into it.


Demand denied. :b


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beat you there 2 times. >.>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've beat you there half as many.
Beat me there 100 times with me winning only once and we'll talk.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe we raced there 3 times.
2 out of the 3 times I beat you.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe we've raced 16 times and you've only beat me twice.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
On *N64 Bowser's Castle*.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2009)

I need to start practicing on other tracks, cuz i r teh king at GBA Bowser's Castle 3 :glasses:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I need to start practicing on other tracks, cuz i r teh king at GBA Bowser's Castle 3 :glasses:


Do you want me to deny you like mega?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 30, 2009)

Who else has beaten Ryudo in a GP?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 30, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Who else has beaten Ryudo in a GP?


You haven't beaten me in a 1v1 GP. :s
I think Thaier...


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 30, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A win is a win  :veryhappy:


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No  

But have you notice i suck at duels but better with more people? Hub makes me look good  B) xD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, well you have to change tactics when there are more or less people, item luck plays a big part.

@Silvah Taking whatcha can get?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 30, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 30, 2009)

Can I race someone Thursday?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm changing to a different FC, I'm adding everyone I had onto 2836-6107-1993.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2009)

i think i may be able to race.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 30, 2009)

#4 Boom Baby. I might hop on if you guys are still playing.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 30, 2009)

Can I play too?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 30, 2009)

Sock, Hub, delete my old FC and add the new one.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 30, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Sock, Hub, delete my old FC and add the new one.


Are we gonna race though?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 30, 2009)

If you want, I need to PM the other people first.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 30, 2009)

I added Ryudo's new code.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 30, 2009)

Errr...Gimme...10 min...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't figure out who Nick is.
His FC is 0516-7663-6500


----------



## SockHead (Mar 30, 2009)

Are we playing or what?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 30, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I can't figure out who Nick is.
> His FC is 0516-7663-6500


Mistar Hobo

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4017286/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay, wanna race now? On WW, no rooms.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 30, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Okay, wanna race now? On WW, no rooms.


Wait! But we have a lot of people don't we?....Ohwait.....nvm.


----------



## John102 (Mar 30, 2009)

ryudo, go ahead and take me off the list, I won't be able to race again for awhile. Don't worry I'm in MK training camp though, so I'll come back as good as ever.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo, go ahead and take me off the list, I won't be able to race again for awhile. Don't worry I'm in MK training camp though, so I'll come back as good as ever.


I made an FC specifically for TBT, there's room for you. 

So that's 17 spaces used right now.


----------



## John102 (Mar 30, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the power ranking list..... I will eventually come back to pwnz you all though.    
<small><small><small><small>I hope</small></small></small></small>


----------



## SockHead (Mar 30, 2009)

Cant play anymore. Eating, then friendz.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 30, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Cant play anymore. Eating, then friendz.


:C


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 30, 2009)

Out of 17 people, only sock has re-added meh. :O


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 30, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Out of 17 people, only sock has re-added meh. :O


Gimme 50 30 10 min


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be racing on WW for a bit.
Join if you dare. c=


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 30, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do dare C:


----------



## Joe (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone up for a race?


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 31, 2009)

I get home in a about 2 hours Joe, i'll race you then.


----------



## Joe (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorrry, I'll be asleep, It'll be 10PM here.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 31, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Sorrry, I'll be asleep, It'll be 10PM here.


What time to you go to bed.

I actually get home closer to an hour and a half.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 31, 2009)

Race anyone?
Well I'll be on WW. :/


----------



## Thunder (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm in Worldwide with CryinDarkness if anyone wants to join


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I'm in Worldwide with CryinDarkness if anyone wants to join


Okay.
*goes on MKW*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 4, 2009)

I added a chart comparison thing to the first post to help people find a good and effective combo.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone wanna race?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll race, I'm going on WW right now anyways.


----------



## MygL (Apr 5, 2009)

So, bananaoracle isnt on, who am I racing to advance a rank? Hub?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown + Ryuudo_dragoon + hacker = <3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 5, 2009)

lmao.
I was getting ticked at him, he was so dull.
Now, if we had Mr. Bean there... <3

I expect more from a hacker, lol.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

Lol, I was laughing so hard at him during DK Summit. He got stuck in the turn by the cliff. All he did was use the Mega Mushroom.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Lol, I was laughing so hard at him during DK Summit. He got stuck in the turn by the cliff. All he did was use the Mega Mushroom.


It was sad, he was trying so hard to hit me with bombs, he missed so many times.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hated him on GBA Bowser Castle 3. He made me fall off the lava because he used a star. I ended up in 5th. Don't even ask me what happened during the first N64 Sherbet Land.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he beat me up on GBA BC3, hit me with 8 blue shells and missed about 20 bombs.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2009)

AndyB, Miranda, and I encountered a hacker once... D:<

So, freakin', annoying, so i just left the match.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB, Miranda, and I encountered a hacker once... D:<
> 
> So, freakin', annoying, so i just left the match.


..You forgot I was in that race too.... |:<


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i didn't


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...........................................................Yes I was. <_<


----------



## djman900 (Apr 6, 2009)

i wish i had mkwii


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...........You didn't catch the joke... :|

I just said i didn't forget about you.


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry xYoh, I had work and junk on Sunday, i'm pretty busy for the remainder of the week but Friday I don't have any plans.

Want to race then? I have school for most of the day but i'll be home in the morning for an hour and all afternoon.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB, Hub12, Miranda, and I encountered a hacker once... D:<
> 
> So, freakin', annoying, so i just left the match.


Never raced a 4 teh lulz hacker?

Well I added some videos to the front and I'm going to go on WW, either battle or race.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it me or was the topic sub title changed? o.o
It said TBT... am I going insane? D:
*changes it to TBT's best*

*goes on WW battle*


----------



## Joe (Apr 7, 2009)

I have vids of me racing =D
youtube.com/joerawrr
I need to upload more though


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

I need to play you soon, Silverstomr c:<


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

It's a tie Xyoh. C:<


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

I wanna race again D=


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I wanna race again D=


Tomorrow. Let's bring more people.


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone wanna race NOW, join Hub room


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 7, 2009)

*Is going in WW battle*


----------



## Joe (Apr 8, 2009)

*Goes in a WW race*


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 8, 2009)

I should be in that list, I'll play as soon as I can to get up there.


----------



## Joe (Apr 8, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I should be in that list, I'll play as soon as I can to get up there.


I agreee.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 8, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I should be in that list, I'll play as soon as I can to get up there.


I know but you don't answer your PMs. ._.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 8, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too :veryhappy:


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 8, 2009)

I need to race some time!


Il reach first sometime! lawl


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 8, 2009)

I could race you, what's your FC?

*can race in 30min or so*


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I could race you, what's your FC?
> 
> *can race in 30min or so*


In my avy but cant race now >_< 

tommorow is my day! ^_^


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I'll add you, I'll be in a WW race with mega if anyone's interested.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Well I'll add you, I'll be in a WW race with mega if anyone's interested.


AUGH! I almost got you!  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## John102 (Apr 8, 2009)

ok, I want to challenge someone, but how does this work exactly? Do I have to challenge the person in last and work my way up, and how many races do I have to do?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ok, I want to challenge someone, but how does this work exactly? Do I have to challenge the person in last and work my way up, and how many races do I have to do?


Well you need to beat the person a bunch and generally do better than them, it could help if I'm there to judge or something. Mostly people have to agree that you>other person.

@crash But you didn't. :s

*goes to watch Lost*


----------



## Thunder (Apr 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was those two Blue koopa shells! D:<


----------



## tj7777777 (Apr 8, 2009)

can i play someone?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I added you if you ever wanna race.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2009)

I CHALLENGE HUB12!


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone racing now?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 9, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I CHALLENGE HUB12!


A PM might be more effective. :s

FINALLY, SPRING BREAK!


----------



## Horus (Apr 9, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol your just now having your break


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, 10 days of freedom FTW.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 9, 2009)

Race anyone?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 10, 2009)

Can i do a race with u ? U never did it when i asked you


----------



## Joe (Apr 10, 2009)

Racie anyone? ^_^


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 10, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Can i do a race with u ? U never did it when i asked you


You never were on. :l
I could readd you.

I'd race but I'm about to Brawl. o:


----------



## Joe (Apr 10, 2009)

I wann race someone? 


*Goes in WW race*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 10, 2009)

Have you even added me Joe?


----------



## Joe (Apr 10, 2009)

Not your new account. xD
sorry.

FC?
Mine is in my sig.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 10, 2009)

omg, I sent everyone PMs, seriously.
Only 5 people have readded me, I readded everyone that was on my FC.

And yes, mine in sig. ._.

I can race for a bit now.


----------



## Joe (Apr 10, 2009)

Six people now 

Race? ^_^


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 10, 2009)

*wonders why I am not on the ranks*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 10, 2009)

Mega, challenge some of the other racers?

Why'd you leave so fast, Joe?
That was a good room.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone wanna race?


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 10, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna race?


*CoughmeCough*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*coughorlycough*

Have me added? o:


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 10, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CoughYescough*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 10, 2009)

*coughbattleorracecough*


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 10, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> *coughbattleorracecough*


*CoughNvmIdunfeellikeracingcough*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*coughdamnyoucough*

I guess I'ma just go play some other games. :/


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 10, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M'kay bye


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm going into a WW race.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I added to the first post, containing my FC list. I erased all the people who hadn't re-added me so tell me if you wish to be put back on.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 11, 2009)

Lol, I lost #10! 
Ah well. Anyway, anyone up for racing sometime tomorrow?


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 11, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Lol, I lost #10!
> Ah well. Anyway, anyone up for racing sometime tomorrow?


*Coughme?cough*


----------



## Thunder (Apr 11, 2009)

How about some racing now?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 11, 2009)

Who's Danny? :O

Well I'm up for a WW race.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 11, 2009)

Ooh, did i move up? You should have the recent changes or something, make like

-  = Not moved.
^ = Moved up.
v = Moved down.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ooh, did i move up? You should have the recent changes or something, make like
> 
> -  = Not moved.
> ^ = Moved up.
> v = Moved down.


I bumped everyone up. :O
Except myself. :s


----------



## Thunder (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, lol

So it'd be:

1.ryudo_dragoon - 
2.Waluigi  ^
3.Sockheadx4 ^
4.Silverstorms ^
5.Master Crash ^
6.Hub12 ^
7.xYoh ^
8.Bananaoracle ^
9.DirtyD ^
10.John102 ^

And then:

11. TravisTouchdown v


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Oh, lol
> 
> So it'd be:
> 
> ...


Fixed. 

Race now? I'm bored. :l


----------



## Thunder (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmm, maybe alil'


----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I should be above number 10 =(


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I think I should be above number 10 =(


I think you should work your way up. 
Sock and DirtyD need to start playing MKW more, haven't seern them in ages. o:


----------



## MygL (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, we played 2 GPs, and bananaoracle won both, so I think he takes my spot =/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Well, we played 2 GPs, and bananaoracle won both, so I think he takes my spot =/


2 GPs isn't really enough to determine places imo but okay.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone up for a race?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 13, 2009)

Doesn't Thaier come on here anymore?

Damn, I wanted to ask him something...


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


95!? 

</3 *ragequit4lyfe*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 14, 2009)

^  >

Anyone want to race?


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 15, 2009)

Hub I are need to spank youu soon.

I'm busy most of this week soo......

Sunday?


----------



## Robin (Apr 15, 2009)

Can I challenge the person at place 10? (John 102)

If I can't race him, anyone else?


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG. I beat Waluigi in Rainbow Road, & like so close in DK's snowboard cross.But I lost the other 4. xD


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2009)

yea your improving joe

you should atleast be on these rankings


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks =]

What is Ryudo's RV score?


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Thanks =]
> 
> What is Ryudo's RV score?


it used to be 9999

dont know what it is now

whenever i get disconnected on wifi, i lose 300 VR

so i dont play on wifi anymore...


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

I only get DC's when my sister unplugs the internet. xD

I so shoulda won at Balloon Battle


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I only get DC's when my sister unplugs the internet. xD
> 
> I so shoulda won at Balloon Battle


when you vs me in BB, its wrigged so i always win


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

XD You should try it on a WW battle. xD


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> yea your improving joe
> 
> you should atleast be on these rankings


I can beat Joe..
But he can beat me too...  <_<


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well why dont you vs me then? >


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> XD You should try it on a WW battle. xD


WW?


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh world wide 

im a bit slow sorry


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Up for a race?


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

WorldWide Battle.

FITZI RACE?!?!?!?1
WALUIGI COME TOO!
KAYTHX.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> WorldWide Battle.
> 
> FITZI RACE?!?!?!?1
> WALUIGI COME TOO!
> KAYTHX.


Are you opening a room?


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Opened.


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

ZOMG. I AM GOING TO BE RECORDING 
WALUIGI, ME & COLM FITZI  YAYAYYAYA.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2009)

OM*G ARE YOU SERIOUS ::


----------



## fitzy (Apr 16, 2009)

I needa race you guyz sometime!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

I recorded DK snowboard cross, But I got DC's in the next round :/
I'll\upload that one, & the rest


----------



## fitzy (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool!^^


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2009)

i got nervous on the first race


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

Disconnected...

When i try to hit Waluigi with a red Shells it don't work... :'(


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

I left cause all the stuff i get don't work...

Red Shells don't work(even when they ave notin to protect them)
Blue shells (notin to protect them)

Most of my stuff anyway...

It's probarly my wifi... :/


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Disconnected...
> 
> When i try to hit Waluigi with a red Shells it don't work... :'(


it happens to everyone and its so damn annoying...

yea thats lag for you


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

No that happens to me too.
It's not your Wi-Fi.

I'll upload the vids tonight


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just not going to bother to race anymore... T_T


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

But nothing works for me... ^^


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cos, You suck


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> But nothing works for me... ^^


whenever you vs me, expect to fail with alot of your items


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your mom sucks my rooster


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your gunna get reported


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your mom will!


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

orlynao?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2009)

I have my MKW game with me today.  How do I get myself up the top of that list?  Cuz uhh I wanna be #1 =)


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

I think you need to beat Ryudo. 

I think this should be the best idea:

If I challenge #3 & I beat him, Then I get #3, & the person I beat is gone from the list.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh beat Ryudo?  That's it?... Oh its on Ryudo... lol


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Ryudo is unbeatable. xD


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2009)

lol no he isnt, I've beaten him before.

I challenge anyone and everyone above me in rankings (Which is everyone in that list).  Bring it on.  I have my game today and am ready to rock


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Me?


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone up for a race?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2009)

I am let me set up my wii and find MKW


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok I just went into a Worldwide, go ahead and follow me, I have a friend, milr, joining us.  He is really good, or was last time i raced with him


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2009)

i think joes offline dirtyd...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 16, 2009)

D:

Well race anyone?
I don't have your FC DirtyD.


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

ME RYUDO.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 16, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> ME RYUDO.


Okay, go on WW and I'll join you. 

And I'm far from unbeatable. XD
I be gettin owned daily. :c


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5mins, I'm fixing a virus on my main computer, It's very bad, I have to go into the system & stuff 
I'll go in 5.


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

In 30mins Ryudo?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey all my bad, work thing.  i'm back though.  I am going to go back onto WW, if you would like to join me, tell me now so i can add you and vice versa so you can follow me.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2009)

Ryudo I added the FC in your list, mine is 3823-9227-5664


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Me & ryudo are in WW race.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2009)

I know I just joined you, milr is going to join us too if a space opens up


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2009)

omg that race was mine until that noob i lapped hit me with his bullet bill


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

jp is really bugging me :/


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

I got disconnected.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone up for a race?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

Or NVM i can't...


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

I wanna race someone? anyone?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 16, 2009)

GGs, I need to get some more pracice in. :s


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

GG's?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 16, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> GG's?


*realizes he's at TBT*
Good Games.


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Ohhh. xD
Do I deserve to be on the list? ^.^


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone wanna racE?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

I think Joe should be on the list..


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 16, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> I think Joe should be on the list..


One has to work their way up by racing against other people on the list, I'd recommend going against John102 and xyoh for Joe.


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

I challenge xYoh to a race tomorrow >.>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I'ma go to MKW.com to get some much needed practice to enhance my skillz. :s


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 16, 2009)

joe if you still need someone to race i'll race u


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2009)

Can I race someone?


----------



## Joe (Apr 17, 2009)

*Goes in WW race*


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orite


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

I have to challenge xYoh and John 102!

I raced Waluigi yesterday and he didn't hammer me!


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2009)

Can I race someone?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

Race anyone?  ^_^


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Race anyone?  ^_^


Still up for one?


----------



## Joe (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone wanna race?


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2009)

sorry, I can't now...


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

Joe should be on the list!


----------



## Joe (Apr 17, 2009)

inorite?
xD

YAY. 
I just got my VR 8000. xD


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

VR 8000?????

And yea you should definetly be on the list!


----------



## Joe (Apr 17, 2009)

The race rating score.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

Ori!

Il race you tommorow!


----------



## Joe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kayy, 10AM?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

Probarly tommorow evening...

I have a match tommorow morning!


----------



## Joe (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't go 
Kay 3PM?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Don't go
> Kay 3PM?


Your playing striker tommorow!


----------



## Joe (Apr 17, 2009)

I am?
3PM your racing me, Friendly race.


----------



## Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

*Goes in WW race*.


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

Can I race you later sometime?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone wanna race?


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't now, maybe later sometime.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 18, 2009)

Orite...


----------



## Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

Me.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 18, 2009)

Did you make the list yet Joe?


----------



## Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

naaa. 
I have an open room. COME IN!


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 18, 2009)

Is anyone else going?


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't, sorry, I wish I could.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 18, 2009)

Joe why don't you race john 102 and xYoh?


----------



## Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

Cos their not online, Fitzi are you coming?!


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 18, 2009)

lol, I thought the title said 'TBT MKW power rangers' XD


----------



## Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

It does. XDD


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 18, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> It does. XDD


Ummmm, no it doesnt


----------



## Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orlynao?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 18, 2009)

When can i race John102?


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone for a Race?


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> When can i race John102?


never.

anyone up for a race?


----------



## Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

Me John?
Only ONE. 
For your place in the list. lol. 
I can only do one, Because my mum wants to watch TV soon.

Nevermind, My mum is watching TV now.


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Me John?
> Only ONE.
> For your place in the list. lol.
> I can only do one, Because my mum wants to watch TV soon.
> ...


lololol, I should be a little higher up on the list, except ryudo hasn't finished apprenticing me yet.


----------



## Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

& I should at least be on the list


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> & I should at least be on the list


heh, you really think so? I'd like to race you, but your mom is watching the TV...... you need to get another TV to play your wii on.


----------



## Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a TV in my room, but it's so old, It makes everything blurry.

IDK why Hub is 6th, I've beat him a lot of times.


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I have a TV in my room, but it's so old, It makes everything blurry.
> 
> IDK why Hub is 6th, I've beat him a lot of times.


eh Ryudo says I need to "work my way up" but whatever.


----------



## Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

Same with me..
I will be on the list sometime =]

In got my VR8000 yesterday =D


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Same with me..
> I will be on the list sometime =]
> 
> In got my VR8000 yesterday =D


I have a 8200 VR and I haven't played for ages, I'm actually gonna go raise it right now. I'll be back in 30 minutes, tell me if you mom's off the TV by then.


----------



## Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

Ehh. She probably won't be, it's 9:41PM here.


----------



## MygL (Apr 18, 2009)

*In a Regional Race*

NVM, Frikin internet -_-


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 18, 2009)

Up for a race??^^


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Up for a race??^^


I would, but I have to go out to eat dinner with my family, I'll see if I can get on when I get back.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 18, 2009)

When you get back I'll probably be in bed!! nearly 11 pm now!!

Any1 else up for a race now?


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> When you get back I'll probably be in bed!! nearly 11 pm now!!


that's right the time zone thing, well tomorrow then.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok No Prob...


----------



## MygL (Apr 19, 2009)

*In a Regional Battle*


----------



## Joe (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone wanna race?


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2009)

Joe, still up for a race?


----------



## Joe (Apr 19, 2009)

Yuss. frienly or worldwide?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 19, 2009)

When can i race john102?


----------



## Joe (Apr 19, 2009)

When he's online.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 19, 2009)

Orite!

you have to race him aswell don't you!


----------



## Joe (Apr 19, 2009)

Yuus.


----------



## MygL (Apr 19, 2009)

In a Regional Battle


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

K' i think i'll join you.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2009)

YOU KIDDING ME!? I was the only one on my team!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 19, 2009)

I like when that happens.


----------



## MygL (Apr 19, 2009)

Lawl, yeah that was fun Crash xD

Sorry I was eating Im going to a Regional Race now


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone wanna race now???


----------



## fitzy (Apr 19, 2009)

Race anyone?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 20, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lawl, yeah that was fun Crash xD
> 
> Sorry I was eating Im going to a Regional Race now


lawl, i beg to differ, my team sucked o.e


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't feel like looking through 30 pages of posts.....

Has Hub answered my challenged yet? Has he even been on lately?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2009)

He's been away for awhile, he's back now, i'd PM him.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 21, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> I don't feel like looking through 30 pages of posts.....
> 
> Has Hub answered my challenged yet? Has he even been on lately?


Hi.


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 21, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai

Can we race on friday? Because you know I need to beat you to advance and junk. (That is if the positions haven't changed.)


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 21, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. They haven't changed. And,errr.....Maybe.


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 21, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coolness, I want to race then because that's the earliest i'm avaliable.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 21, 2009)

Has anyone raced rhuydo yet?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 21, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Has anyone raced rhuydo yet?


A lot of people have. XD


----------



## Joe (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll race you ryudo,, In a friendly race, if I win, I get to be on the list :L


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 21, 2009)

If you want, I'll WW against you, not in the mood for room.


----------



## Joe (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm getting Error 61024 ??


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 21, 2009)

Try again?


----------



## Joe (Apr 21, 2009)

I have, bleh, I cba.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 21, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I have, bleh, I cba.


XD
Well I dunno, go check ninty site?


----------



## Tornado (Apr 21, 2009)

mario kart wii any1


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a lot failed D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 21, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^

Agh, I really need to get better, I just seem to not be doing good at all. :l


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to get better? I somehow find a way to choke in half of my races!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 21, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to join NDA but I just can't seem to drive right.
I oftenly make noobish mistakes.

And I have horrid luck most of the time.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 21, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NDA?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 21, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NoddingDog Alliance.
They are the best non-chat clan there is.
Chat as in skype, etc.

I'd like to go for p


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2009)

*Goes in WW with Andy and Mirandi*


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm racing with joe and another friend does anyone wanna join?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 23, 2009)

Heading into WW!


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 24, 2009)

Hub are we racing today or not?


----------



## fitzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone wanna race?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone wanna race?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Still up for one fitzi?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 25, 2009)

Ya come on il open a room!

Or will we play WW?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

I have an open room.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 27, 2009)

I really need to race John102...


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone wanna race?


----------



## Joe (Apr 27, 2009)

I might..


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 27, 2009)

R you not in school?

I'm very ill...


----------



## Joe (Apr 27, 2009)

Me too. 
I told you in PM.
I don't know if I'll be up to a race though..


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 27, 2009)

I want to race someone...


----------



## Joe (Apr 27, 2009)

Fine I will. In WW.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 27, 2009)

Race anyone?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 27, 2009)

Race anyone?


----------



## Joe (Apr 27, 2009)

I have an open room.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 27, 2009)

ok


----------



## fitzy (Apr 27, 2009)

I havent played MKW in a while now so I kinda suck at it ATM! I'm getting back into it now though and I'm gonna burst into TBT's top 10!


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> I havent played MKW in a while now so I kinda suck at it ATM! I'm getting back into it now though and I'm gonna burst into TBT's top 10!


Yeah sure, I'll be in it first before you =D


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 28, 2009)

Ya and il be in it before you! <_<


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD We'll see!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 29, 2009)

lol bring it on.  I also wanna challenge everyone above me.... I've been practicing, and think I'm just as good as I was when I was at my peak 8 months ago


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not sure I'm ready yet so leave it for another couple of days and I'll kick your butt! xD


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Apr 29, 2009)

can i race


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

Not right now but I shall race you in a couple of days.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 29, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Now this is why I love 4 teh lulz hackers.


I wish I was in that. It looks like so much fun.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, see that's the brightside of hacking  :veryhappy:


----------



## MygL (Apr 29, 2009)

Lawl there was a hacker in a Battle I was...


----------



## cornymikey (May 1, 2009)

I wanna challenge someone


----------



## djman900 (May 1, 2009)

i have mkw but i think i suk


----------



## MygL (May 4, 2009)

In a regional race....


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 10, 2009)

Bump. :O


----------



## cornymikey (May 10, 2009)

I need to challenge someone to see how good everyone is. :/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 12, 2009)

Needs more bump.


----------



## DirtyD (May 13, 2009)

Anyone above me on the list, I challenge your spot.  I'm available now.  Best of 2 GPs.


----------



## cornymikey (May 13, 2009)

anyone race for fun?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 30, 2009)

Well me and Jawsh swap wins a lot so I made him 1 as well, we need a lot more races to see who's better unless we're equal?

Anyways, bump. :3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

Bump this deadness.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

uphail

=3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

O rly Hub? D:


----------



## Thunder (Jun 10, 2009)

eh wot.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

lolphailcrashndryudo

=PPPP

Lulz


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> lolphailcrashndryudo
> 
> =PPPP
> 
> Lulz


lolhubisloweronthechart

Stop being a nub. D:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ur2slow


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

Naw, I is fast.


----------



## Joe (Jun 10, 2009)

I got my VR up to 8800 todayy =]


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 11, 2009)

Bump for three reasons.
1.I hit 9999vr again.
2.I just bumped a real life TC to the next county. D:
3.I'm going to sleep.


----------



## MygL (Jun 11, 2009)

<_< I lost 300 points cause of 1 FREAKING BLUE SHELL, from 1st to 10 in the last lap, WTF is that? <_< 

I quit MKW VRs


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 11, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> <_< I lost 300 points cause of 1 FREAKING BLUE SHELL, from 1st to 10 in the last lap, WTF is that? <_<
> 
> I quit MKW VRs


lolwut?
Oh noez, quitter. :yay:
If you don't race on wifi, you'll never get better. =r


----------



## MygL (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh yesz I am going to race, but I'm not going to care for my VR ....


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 11, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Oh yesz I am going to race, but I'm not going to care for my VR ....


Why were you caring about the vr? D=


----------



## Lelouch (Jun 11, 2009)

*stalks* o_o

I'm watching you ryudo.


----------



## MygL (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't know, wanted to see what's that feel to have 9999, but ....... It's useless.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 11, 2009)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> *stalks* o_o
> 
> I'm watching you ryudo.


GTFO mah house.
kk Jawsh.

It's a little yay feeling. :O
If you keep trying it'll happen.
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Hell, even Jawsh can...</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Lelouch (Jun 11, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Lelouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Douche. >_> 

I don't care about VR because it's too easy to get and sometimes stressful. I like playing around online and losing VR it's fun!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 11, 2009)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:]

Have you even hit 9999? o:


----------



## Lelouch (Jun 11, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Lelouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


f*** you and your gay 9999vr.

No I haven't because I play around using a kart and hit random people. It's way more fun then trying to get your vr up.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 11, 2009)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xP

I wasn't trying, it just happens when you have skill. :]
And stop messing around with karts, they stunt your growth. xD


----------



## Lelouch (Jun 11, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Lelouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail. 


It's easy to get it but I like racing in karts! Karts are more fun though you'll most likely lose.
and no I like karts it's not as boring as drift, wheelie, drift again, wheelie again and so on!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 11, 2009)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you do. 

Damn all forms of outward drift. :l


----------



## Lelouch (Jun 11, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Lelouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not as much as you.


Outward drift wins and karts have better mini turbos.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 11, 2009)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. :<

Blehh, they require planning and much more work.

*falls asleep*


----------



## Joe (Jun 12, 2009)

9100 
I so deserve to be on the listt.


----------



## Joe (Jun 15, 2009)

9500VR. ;D
Anyone up for a race? :]


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Needs... more... bump...

Gah, SSBB is too popular, it's choking MKW. D:

DirtyD left so Joe takes up his spot.


----------



## Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

But I can beat youu. XD
5th yay


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 26, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> But I can beat youu. XD
> 5th yay


But I can beat you more. 
But you've gotten really good Joe. ^^


----------



## Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

That's true. xD
I'm 16. your 11

I don't have Norris anymore D :
Thankss. :]


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

I probably suck like hell.

Yay


----------



## Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

LOL. XD
Well you haven't been on in ages, so I deleted you from my FR.. Sorrrry. 
BUTTT. if you think your good enough. JOIN MY CLANN? 
I need 2 more members, before it can get posted. xD
Colm Fitzi is in it 
& other good people with 9999VR 3 stars. xD


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2009)

I need to play more :L and, i guess since DirtyD left, i can take Bog> out of my name..


----------



## Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

& you can join my clan. xD
[ξr]
E x t r e m e R a c e r z
I need 2 members, before it can get officiall


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2009)

Lol, i'll consider it..


----------



## Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

It has like 3 9999 members in it.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 26, 2009)

Stop advertising on my Topic. D<

*coughJoinBunnehcough*


----------



## Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

xD
Lockstar is a really fail person.
He's alwaysjoining new clans. xD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 26, 2009)

That's not nice to say. D:
You left too, correct? :|
And I don't know why he keeps joining different clans. :/

He's not as bad as BKC atleast. o.o


----------



## Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

I knoww. xD
But he asked me to start a clan with him, & he was like bunneh is crap, it never has CW's or anything.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 26, 2009)

As I stated before, he could get off his lazy ass and get some. :<


----------



## Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

So true.
ANYWAYS:
JOIN [ξr]


----------



## DKelly (Jun 26, 2009)

I's love to race you sometime!


----------



## Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

Me or Ryudo?


----------



## DKelly (Jun 26, 2009)

you


----------



## Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

Someday.


----------



## Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

looking for people to join my clan: ξr

interested filll this out:
Mii Name:
VR:
BR:
Rank:
FriendCode:
TimeZone:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 27, 2009)

Joe, please don't advertise on the rankings thread. ._.
Just make a clan topic.


----------



## Joe (Jun 27, 2009)

sorrrrrrrrrrrrry


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 27, 2009)

You need to do a tourney, Ryudo.


----------



## Joe (Jun 27, 2009)

Yesss.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmm.
I guess I'll do a tourney sometime but It'll probably not work out... :/
Joe's tourney died a horrible death. D:


----------



## MygL (Jul 6, 2009)

Lucas? That's what every MKW tourneys needs. Moar Lucas.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 6, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lucas? That's what every MKW tourneys needs. Moar Lucas.


Yes, it need more Lucas getting driven over and killed in a bloody mess by a kart.


----------



## MygL (Jul 6, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._. It's more liek Lucas running over the karts, there more realistic. D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 6, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funky Kong going up to Lucas and beating the crap out of him is more realistic.


----------



## MygL (Jul 6, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o_o No u


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 8, 2009)

Bumpzzz.


----------



## Joe (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm making a MKW Tourney =]


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, it looks like i'm still on here. 

I wasn't even on here in like 2 months......


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 8, 2009)

Well the sad thing is that's more active than most people on the list...


----------



## Thunder (Jul 8, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Wow, it looks like i'm still on here.
> 
> I wasn't even on here in like 2 months......


BANANANANANAORACLE =D


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BATMAN


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulz


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 25, 2009)

can I challenge someone? maybe john?


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 26, 2009)

lemme challenge someone!!!


----------



## Joe (Jul 26, 2009)

I need to be higher.
xD
Mikey, me, in like 20mins
im brawling wiifreak
hehe


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

Lol Joe.

You better win!


----------



## Joe (Jul 26, 2009)

anyone wanna race like right now?


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 26, 2009)

aww,man, you went offline joe. 
and did you beat wiifreak? xD


----------



## Jimbo (Jul 27, 2009)

ZOMG. I WANNA RACE U.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

Jimbo said:
			
		

> ZOMG. I WANNA RACE U.


OM


----------



## Jimbo (Jul 27, 2009)

race me anyone?


----------



## asfakj (Jul 28, 2009)

Joe's banned until Oct 25th, so I suggest taking him off the list 
I'm his friend, irl, he told me to come online and tell you guys.


----------



## John102 (Jul 28, 2009)

asfakj said:
			
		

> Joe's banned until Oct 25th, so I suggest taking him off the list
> I'm his friend, irl, he told me to come online and tell you guys.


k joe.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> asfakj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ownd.
Considering how dead this list is, there really isn't a need to. ;_;


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

We really need to play more o:

Oh lewk a bump, i wanna play some MKWii later.


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 22, 2009)

> 1.ryudo_dragoon
> 1.Lelouch
> *2.Sockheadx4
> 3.Waluig
> ...



That bit's wrong.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> > 1.ryudo_dragoon
> > 1.Lelouch
> > *2.Sockheadx4
> > 3.Waluig
> ...


YEAH

WHY IS JOE ABOVE ME O:<


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Joe plays competitive mario kart.

So do I.

Except Joe sucks so bad he had to make his own clan.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl, i started a new profile (Leaving my first one to family/friends) So i need to get my other characters.


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 22, 2009)

I would start a tourney, but I suck at hosting stuff.

Someone else make one


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I would start a tourney, but I suck at hosting stuff.
> 
> Someone else make one


I remember Team Hyrule, we had so much trouble organizing a training session :S


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was gonna be such an epic event D=


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know :c i still have my team avi/sig o:


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 22, 2009)

Needs more MKWii tourny D=


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Needs more MKWii tourny D=


I always sucked on 1vs1 :L


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 23, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, a 12 player room tourney D=


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, mebbe o: The only thing we need is... People.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mebbe eef we raep...

No?


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No......


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then make a thread with the title "OMG PRONZ LEWK".

There'd be a horde of people. OLOLOOLOLOLOL. 

No, just jokin'.


Make a thread about an MKW tournament then. O:


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about raep? o:


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we rape people, they join us.

CUZ W3 DA KEWL KREW.  B) 

No seriously, make a thread.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ew, who am i? Horus?


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be.

O:

Make a thread. ;w;


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not chet.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why n0t?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuz am buz-ay


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a pretty simple task, Sir.

All you need to do is the title,
then say some words in the post.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OR i could... not make a topic .o.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you wanted a tournament.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, LATARD


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latard?

Later?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saying, Later, AND calling you a ****** :-D


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Is that even possible?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just did it, didn't I? :U


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wellllllllllllllllllllllll....

I guess...

...wat


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAW


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like socks that are colored red.

:V


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 25, 2009)

Make thread now >: D


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Make thread now >: D


You heard the girl.

DO AS SHE SAYS.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 25, 2009)

But i didn't hear you say anything, Hub o:

Lol, anyway, we need Ryudo D:


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 25, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> But i didn't hear you say anything, Hub o:
> 
> Lol, anyway, we need Ryudo D:


He hasn't been on since September 20th.

Lemme text him.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 25, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat, ghey.

I do need to sharpen up on my MKWii skillz


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 25, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nufriends D:

Yeah me too.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 25, 2009)

And i need to re-add you guise


----------



## Joe (Oct 14, 2009)

Bump for mkw <3

Mee 5th. Pshh. 
Silver need's to be like 1st or summin o:


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 14, 2009)

MKW Sucks ass, although I admit it's one of the few rare games on wii I actually enjoyed while I could.  MKW does have a place in my heart, without it I wouldn't have found MKW forums D: .  Also, to stay on topic, I'm pretty good at MKW, not the best on this site though :| .


----------



## Gnome (Oct 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> MKW Sucks ass, although I admit it's one of the few rare games on wii I actually enjoyed while I could.  MKW does have a place in my heart, without it I wouldn't have found MKW forums D: .  Also, to stay on topic, I'm pretty good at MKW, not the best on this site though :| .


What you posted made no actual sense.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.... true.  I guess that's what happens when there's a big test tomorrow...


----------



## Joe (Oct 15, 2009)

MKW is ftw^^


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> MKW Sucks ass, although I admit it's one of the few rare games on wii I actually enjoyed while I could.  MKW does have a place in my heart, without it I wouldn't have found MKW forums D: .  Also, to stay on topic, I'm pretty good at MKW, not the best on this site though :| .


Ok......


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 15, 2009)

when do I get to challenge someone? >_>


----------



## Thunder (Oct 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> when do I get to challenge someone? >_>


When Ryudo rises from the grave.


----------



## shizen__ (Oct 15, 2009)

lol i never really come on this site but, i think if i started racing you guys, id easily make it to at least thrd ;D


----------



## Fontana (Oct 16, 2009)

shizen__ said:
			
		

> lol i never really come on this site but, i think if i started racing you guys, id easily make it to at least thrd ;D


Hey that's my spot!


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 16, 2009)

Me > Ryudo.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 16, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Me > Ryudo.


'Zat so?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 16, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. It's true.


----------



## Joe (Oct 16, 2009)

I culd beat Ryudo now. 
: D
Storm, get on BoS chat now!
You haven't been on all day D :


Corny, I wanna challeneg you.


----------



## shizen__ (Oct 17, 2009)

lol who in here will be free for racing from 10/23 to 10/25? ill prove to you that im at pro level...or maybe you all could post youre LC times and we can compare ;3


----------



## MygL (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll race you shizendood, I'm not so pro but Im O-K


----------



## shizen__ (Oct 17, 2009)

ok =] ill be racing the whole weekend on the dates a said b4


----------



## MygL (Oct 17, 2009)

Whats that 10/23 and 10/25 thing?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 17, 2009)

holy crap

hi miguel : D


----------



## MygL (Oct 17, 2009)

sup


----------



## shizen__ (Oct 17, 2009)

those are the dates ill be wifi-ing xD


----------



## MygL (Oct 17, 2009)

SO in 6 days you're going to race? o_o or wutt..


----------



## shizen__ (Oct 17, 2009)

from next friday til sunday xD


----------



## MygL (Oct 17, 2009)

oh well good to know a week earlier otherwise I would have forgot lolo


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, sorry.  It was quite random and rude of me, I apoligize.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 18, 2009)

shizen__ said:
			
		

> lol who in here will be free for racing from 10/23 to 10/25? ill prove to you that im at pro level...or maybe you all could post youre LC times and we can compare ;3


LC? No thanks.....

Pick a track which atleast needs some skill.

@ Niko - Don't worry, we still love you.


----------



## Joe (Oct 18, 2009)

shizen__ said:
			
		

> lol who in here will be free for racing from 10/23 to 10/25? ill prove to you that im at pro level...or maybe you all could post youre LC times and we can compare ;3


LC is for noobs.
Choose a real man course o:<


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 18, 2009)

joe, let's race sometime.  hope you dont use funky kong or daisy.


----------



## shizen__ (Oct 18, 2009)

"LC? No thanks.....

Pick a track which atleast needs some skill."

"LC is for noobs.
Choose a real man course o:<"

lol im interested to hear your times...ok, GV2 and also tell me your LC times >.>;


----------



## shizen__ (Oct 18, 2009)

sorry for the double post but, who hear has 3 stars and 9999vr?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 19, 2009)

shizen__ said:
			
		

> "LC? No thanks.....
> 
> Pick a track which atleast needs some skill."
> 
> ...


More luck tracks, how fun.



> sorry for the double post but, who hear has 3 stars and 9999vr?


Who doesn't?

The edit button is there for a reason.


----------



## Joe (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, Rosa was my main, until, I reformated, now I don't have her, so I'm Daisy user, Until I unlock rosa.


I had 3 stars, and 9999vr.
Now I have 8000vr & 0 stars. Cos of reformat 

Lmao Shizen.
GV2 = Noob Course 
I never tt on that one, my lc is like
01:11.xxx
Idk 
2 secs of wr.
(h)


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Well, Rosa was my main, until, I reformated, now I don't have her, so I'm Daisy user, Until I unlock rosa.
> 
> 
> I had 3 stars, and 9999vr.
> ...


>=O
DAISY USER!!!!

I use peach most of the time, but I'm tired of getting shoved off the course by funcky kong. I'll probably switch to Mii.


----------



## Joe (Oct 19, 2009)

:3
Mii = Instant Fail o:
I was obsessed, until I found Rosa<3
: D
But, I don't have her anymore.  

I need to unlock her o:


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> :3
> Mii = Instant Fail o:
> I was obsessed, until I found Rosa<3
> : D
> ...


why? :O
Mii>peach

meh, Rosalina. 

Go get a friend and play 50 races, or whatever the amount is.


----------



## shizen__ (Oct 20, 2009)

lol you guys actually think im some n00b? and joe youre time is 1:11 thats not too bad?  the new wc has like 1:07 and mines about 1:08 ;3

fyi Silverstorms in TT's there is no such thing as a luck course

i cant wait to race you all


----------



## Fontana (Oct 20, 2009)

shizen__ said:
			
		

> lol you guys actually think im some n00b? and joe youre time is 1:11 thats not too bad?  the new wc has like 1:07 and mines about 1:08 ;3
> 
> fyi Silverstorms in TT's there is no such thing as a luck course
> 
> i cant wait to race you all


lrn2grammar.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 20, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> shizen__ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^This,

And this is not a TT contest. This is a race contest.


----------



## Joe (Oct 20, 2009)

Umm. Hacks?
LC wr, is like 1.09.
So you must be hacking to get 1.08. Unless you found a glitch, or a new shroomspt


----------



## shizen__ (Oct 20, 2009)

oopsie, mah bad xD my time is 1'10.8 =P

and youre right Silverstorms, none the less i suspect youll find some challenge in me ;D


----------



## Joe (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay, now choose a not a noob course to TT against.


----------



## shizen__ (Oct 21, 2009)

how about YOU just name a course xD


----------



## Joe (Oct 22, 2009)

GBA BC 3. [:


----------



## shizen__ (Oct 22, 2009)

i do the super jump on that, is that ok?


----------



## Joe (Oct 23, 2009)

The WR strat?


----------



## shizen__ (Oct 23, 2009)

mhmm ;3


----------



## Joe (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, or no?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrOBohOCgPo


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 6, 2009)

I will host a tourney when I have some time, and hopefully get one of the mods to update the first post for me.


----------



## Joe (Nov 7, 2009)

Storm, ZB can't do that. Changing the first poster.
That's why vB is a lot better.
:3

Also Storm, your a fail hoster.


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 7, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Storm, ZB can't do that. Changing the first poster.
> That's why vB is a lot better.
> :3
> 
> Also Storm, your a fail hoster.


Mods can change someone's post, silly 

I've seen Darth do it before  ^_^


----------



## Joe (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh.
I'm dumb 3:


----------



## shizen__ (Nov 10, 2009)

"Yes, or no?"

lol well, i do use a shroom for it xD

EDIT: i still do the other super jump =P


----------



## nooky13 (Nov 10, 2009)

could I maybe join.  So what do I have to do


----------



## Fontana (Nov 10, 2009)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> could I maybe join.  So what do I have to do


Just follow these easy steps:

1. lrn2grammar

2. Make sense


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 10, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I culd beat Ryudo now.
> : D
> Storm, get on BoS chat now!
> You haven't been on all day D :
> ...


You have been playing, I have not. 

Oh... if you challenge and beat someone, just PM me the results.
I'm not that active but I atleast stop by once in a while... *cough*
Updated lists could help.


----------

